# Kokatat Idol Drysuit Review



## gnarmar (May 20, 2015)

I came across this awesome review. Check it out - 
Kokatat Idol Dry Suit Review - Mountain Weekly News


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

good for you... 3 identical first posts. Are you Marlon Collova By chance?


----------



## gnarmar (May 20, 2015)

PhilipJFry said:


> good for you... 3 identical first posts. Are you Marlon Collova By chance?


I was unaware if I started a thread on kayak gear, raft gear, and rafting forums that it would post all of them to the main forum page. Sorry bout that.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I removed the other 2...


----------



## gnarmar (May 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Would love to have one, but a little too pricy for my blood. I will have to buy some old beat up dry suit for a couple hundred dollars. But that thing looks nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Next season I'm going to try and get one. The warranty is worth the price, plus it's hard to find anything bad about them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Next season I'm going to try and get one. The warranty is worth the price, plus it's hard to find anything bad about them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

10 days on the water isn't enough. I bet you can't find a meaningful difference between an NRS and a Kokatat in 10 days. I'm glad there are some early adopters willing to shell out the bills on this technology but I'm going to wait a couple years to see how these things hold up.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

glenn said:


> 10 days on the water isn't enough. I bet you can't find a meaningful difference between an NRS and a Kokatat in 10 days. I'm glad there are some early adopters willing to shell out the bills on this technology but I'm going to wait a couple years to see how these things hold up.


 I am def waiting till next season (or end of this season to get a deal).


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I just got one of these dry suits and used it this past weekend. It is my first dry suit so I have little to compare it to. I've never owned anything form Kokotat before this either.

A few thoughts.

1. I'm quite tall for a kayaker, 6'8" so finding a suit that fits was a problem. but this one fit the bill. A little restrictive in movement at the knees, not sure if that's normal or not.

2. Kokotat's material is bomber and keeps the water out.

3. The zipper was a pain in the ass getting started the first couple of times, but slowly figured out the best method to get it started.

4. Though the bulky zipper isn't on the upper body it is at your waist. It doesn't affect paddling, but is a a bit of a challenge getting the skirt over at the beginning.

5. I like the fact that I have the option to peel off the pants when I get warm.

6. Obviously only a couple of uses wont give a huge amount of beta, but so far it does what it is supposed to do. Keep me dry and very warm.

7. As expected the neck gasket was wicked tight. Had to stretch it for a couple of days to get it to where I didn't feel like I was getting choked out.

8. Cost is a whole 5 dollars more than the GMER so that is a nominal amount if you are considering getting one.


----------



## Mirkosansan (Jul 9, 2017)

I bitterly regret buying the Kokatat Idol. The zipper is a nightmare and is so hard to fully zip that it eliminates any convenience of the 2-piece design. In fact, even when I think it's fully zipped, it's not and if I take a swim I end up with several quarts of water in my suit. DO NOT BUY THE IDOL! I'd return mine if I could, but I thought in time I'd get used to the zipper. This is NOT going to happen and I don't know what I'm going to use this upcoming winter for cold-water kayaking in the cold.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

I had the idol for a while. It had a warranty issue and Kokatat really stepped up and took good care of me. I'm a big guy so I found the extra materiel (skirt and belt) to be cumbersome but that's just because of my size. I'm huge fan of the switchzip so my next suit will be a Radius without all of the extra material. I also like the removable hood.


----------

